# My first time



## Harplow (14 Feb 2015)

juwel vision 450 lt planted out November 2014 , took this Jan 2015


----------



## banthaman.jm (14 Feb 2015)

Nice tank, lovely thick growth.  Would you mind posting a bit more info about the tank.


----------



## Bassljne (14 Feb 2015)

Great looking tank! Looks so healthy


----------



## Harplow (14 Feb 2015)

Ok forgive me if I get this wrong as I'm very new to all this ☺️First set up jan 2013 put a juwel background in and had a few plants & ottos and that was it , .. Nov 2014 emptied it out put all new substate in Ebi-gold and it looked like this ... It's got a juwel internal filter in the corner and I also have a tetra 1200 external as well plus lighting is juwel T5 s high lights 2 x 54 watts day & 2 x 54 watt nature I have co2 as well have lights on 6 hrs aday ... On the left hand side I built a rockery out of dragon stone , and on the right I covered the internal filter with Java moss .. The back wall I put pearl , creeping , string moss & Christmas moss on with superglue think I've covered everything


----------

